# Sparrow - Day 7 / First Starling For 2006 / and Others



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Twas a busy day here today and still more coming in this evening ..

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr22

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are adorable.
You have your hands full, again. How do you do it, caring for so many babies.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, you have your own pile of cuties there!  

Thank you for taking care of all these little eating machines, I know it is quite time consuming. They are lucky to have made it to your door.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, it's a labor of love but one that really makes me keep my ducks in a row so to speak. If I get the least bit disorganized or frazzled then taking care of all the little ones becomes quite a chore.

The starling died late last night as did a little fledgling Mourning Dove that came in last night. It had been "found" by a dog and was badly injured. Then animal control brought me a young "something" .. will have to get pics. Pheasant, quail, roadrunner ??? just don't know yet.

The oldest of the three new sparrows is still poorly but all the rest are doing well today.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very handsome goose. Hard to understand how someone could just dump him. Perhaps he was scheduled for an unpleasant end and someone "saved" him and set him free.

It's great that the pigeon with possible neuro problems ended up with a person who can recognize and treat these issues.

That little squeaker sure is busy producing feathers - glad he's where he'll get lots of good food to help him through that hard work.

East LA is not a safe place for a lone duckling, but what a beautiful soft eye he has!

Sorry the little starling didn't make it. He looked like he'd been through some hard times.

The toes on the tiny sparrow are almost translucent. He sure has grown! Hope the new trio do as well! With the new juvenile, your place is now Sparrow City!  Are the sparrows usually all English sparrows or can you tell by the time they are released?

I really appreciate all the photos you share. They help train the eye to recognize areas of concern.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Are the sparrows usually all English sparrows or can you tell by the time they are released?


They are usually English Sparrows .. don't think I've ever had another sparrow species come in (or at least not one that I recognized as something else).

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

That would be interesting if it were a road runner  Great work though really, on all the babies being brought in. Sorry to hear about the starling though


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i love the white bird  not the goose


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terry, That would be interesting if it were a road runner  (


Hi Brad,

We do have road runners around here but they don't often show up in a rehab situation. Turns out this bird was a juvenile Black Headed Grosbeak. Unfortunately it has also died. It was pretty badly injured .. looked like something taloned or bit the head and neck, and it also had some type of sticky substance on the tip of the beak.

Terry


----------

